# Quest Gel for Goats



## jaborseth (Aug 9, 2012)

I wanted to use Quest Gel/Moxidectin Horse wormer on my does but keep reading horror stories about how bad moxidectin can be or how great it can be.  Anyone ever use this and what dosage did you use?  I have read that the dosage is 1cc per 100lbs just want to make sure that is correct and I don't over dose them.  I have had my girls for 2 years and they have been fine so far on Molly's herbal wormers but I bought a new buck and the lady I bought her from says she doesn't use them anymore because she lost a doe to worms that Mollys didn't get. She says if they are not in the stomach that Molly's won't work.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 9, 2012)

We use Cydectin for our goats.  ( Injectable Moxidectin )  Dosage is 1 ml. per 110 lbs of goat.    

IF YOUR GOAT NEEDS DEWORMING.  I suggest taking 6 fresh  nannieberries from your goat to a vet that does fecal testing for worms.  There are many types of worms, your med needs to be specific to the type of worm you have IF you have a wormy goat.

We have also used Ivomec and Valbazen.  Do not give Valbazen to a pregnant doe.  It can cause birth defects or/and abortion.

You can underdose and have more problems than if you overdose.  The exception is Levamisole, which must be exact dosage, based on lbs.  I have never used it.

Goats can have several kinds of worms, and coccidia.  Goats can have tapeworms, barberpole worms, and liver flukes.  So you need to be able to use the correct meds.  I think I already said that, didn't I??

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 9, 2012)

the cattle pour-on is questionable, but the oral cydectin is considered safer. 

We use it on occasion and recommend it to people who only have a few goats. 

Also try the quest plus, it contains medicine that is great for tapeworms.

It would be really hard to overdose with it.  Not sure about the 1cc per 100lbs for goats, I give 3 x the dosage that is required for horses, so I would give a 100lb goat the dosage for a 300lb horse. I always go over on the dosage and not under.


----------

